# Sound Effect Playback



## simchapup (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello All

i wanted to look into a device that can play sound effects back i forgot what the name of it i thought it was like auto fx or something but thats not it so i have a description the device is usually white and it has like 12-20 buttons and a blue screen and when you pushed the button sound effects would happen right on cue i know some of the cruise ships use it and some fundraiser events i have been to have used it i just cant remember the name thanks for the help


----------



## Footer (Oct 23, 2006)

First... use periods.

I think what you are looking for is a sampler. Google sampler and see if you find what you are looking for.


----------



## jbeutt (Oct 24, 2006)

What you're most likely talking about is the 360 systems instant replay. 

I don't care for it much, personally. Unless all your cues are short fx, it's rather a pain in that it has no transport control. That's why it's far better suited for broadcast. Furthermore, it's very expensive and in my mind, the features you pay for aren't as adventageous or useful for theatre. If I did get the unit you're talking about correct, I would not ever consider it. 

Also, I remember hearing that the hard drive they're using in the Instant Replay can't easily be found and can only be had through the company. That might not apply to new models, though.


----------



## SHARYNF (Oct 24, 2006)

One system that you might be referring to is the AKAI MPC3000. It is a sampler player has become a major player in the production of HIP HOP but does a great job for sound fx


Sharyn


----------



## simchapup (Oct 24, 2006)

jbeutt that is what i was looking for thank you for your help


----------



## jbeutt (Oct 24, 2006)

You bet. Glad I could help.


----------

